# مسئولي السلامة بشركات البترول



## ممدوح عباس محمد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو ان نبداء في عمل دليل للسلامة والصحة المهنية للمواصفات والمراجعات .................. الخ للشركات البترول المختلفة كلاً فيما يخصة :
شركات التسويق - شركات الانتاج - شركات التنقيب - شركات الحفر ..................الخ
كل من لدية فكرة للبدء في عمل الدليل ارسالة او عرض افكار


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 أكتوبر 2007)

فكرة جميلة نتمى من كل مختص المشاركة


----------



## tito123 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو البدء فى تنفيذ هذه الفكرة بالفعل تنقصنا المعلومات الازمة للعمل فى هذا المجال فيما يتعلق بالدورات التكميلية لدورة الاوشا فى السلامة والصحة المهنية ,,


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن اعرف من المشرف ما هي الدورات التكميليه في الاوشا وارجو الرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amr assem (31 يناير 2009)

Oims
تحدد متطلبات الأمن و السلامة فى كبرى شركات تسويق المنتجات البترولية والمستودعات


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ولله الحمد (30 مارس 2010)

انا فنى سلامة واطفاء حريق خبرة عسكرية 8 سنوات ومعيا شهادات الخبرةوالتراخيص من القوى العاملةالمصرية وقياسات المهارة ومش لاقى عمل التوقيع [email protected]كناونة اون لاين


----------



## محمد الحاج09193440 (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم .........
اريد معرفة بعض الاشياء عن سلامة المستودعات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر...........


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (24 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## محمودالحسيني (1 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fraidi (2 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sunrise86 (9 أبريل 2014)

مشكوووورر ع مجهودات الرائعة


----------



## ahmedyani (26 أبريل 2014)

الموضوع هام بس الردود قليله جدا


----------



## sunrise86 (11 يوليو 2014)

موضوع رائع وخاصة نحتاج الى هذا ف دولنا العربية


----------



## khalid elnaji (24 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (12 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوووورر ع مجهودات الرائعة


----------

